# Reverse Charges (Collect) Call



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,

Is there any way to make a Collect/Reverse Charges call from the UK to an international number? I keep finding mixed information. I have tried ringing operators on 100 and 155 but there was no answer.

For what it's worth I use a mobile, and it's GiffGaff. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

vanessie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any way to make a Collect/Reverse Charges call from the UK to an international number? I keep finding mixed information. I have tried ringing operators on 100 and 155 but there was no answer.
> 
> For what it's worth I use a mobile, and it's GiffGaff.


You can't as such, but why don't you email or text the person and ask them to phone you on your mobile number? It costs nothing to receive.


----------



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You can't as such, but why don't you email or text the person and ask them to phone you on your mobile number? It costs nothing to receive.


I wanted to know so that I could get in contact with my credit card company/bank back home without paying extra for an international call, because they provide a local canadian number for reverse charge calls.

too bad it doesn't exist over here  oh well, thanks anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

vanessie said:


> I wanted to know so that I could get in contact with my credit card company/bank back home without paying extra for an international call, because they provide a local canadian number for reverse charge calls.
> 
> too bad it doesn't exist over here  oh well, thanks anyway.


They are unlikely to call you back on an international mobile number, unless you are reporting a stolen or lost card. Also toll-free number, even if it can be called from abroad, is likely to be chargeable, and almost certainly from a mobile. Unless you can ask someone in Canada (family?) to call them and impersonate you, you have to call them direct.
If you have access to a landline, there are ways of calling Canada for 1p a min, plus around 12p set-up charge. 
Call Canada | Cheap Calls to Canada


----------



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> They are unlikely to call you back on an international mobile number, unless you are reporting a stolen or lost card. Also toll-free number, even if it can be called from abroad, is likely to be chargeable, and almost certainly from a mobile. Unless you can ask someone in Canada (family?) to call them and impersonate you, you have to call them direct.
> If you have access to a landline, there are ways of calling Canada for 1p a min, plus around 12p set-up charge.
> Call Canada | Cheap Calls to Canada


I am not requesting a call back, there is a service in north america (and possibly elsewhere) called Collect where you can ring someone and they pay the charges for the call. My credit card company provides a free phone number for people to call within canada, however you can't dial that number from abroad so they have a local number which allows people abroad to call Collect if they are in a country where the service is offered.

Either way it clearly is not possible to do so from the UK, and I am not gagging over the call cost as it is cheaper to call international than local on my particular mobile plan. I was simply looking to save a little money.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Any calls I've made from my bank when I was abroad, I always used Skype.
Never had a problem,


----------

